# race results for gregs southside raceway



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

reace results gregs wed night may 11 th 


flexis 

1st rick b 129
2nd john s 126
3rd darrell 125
4th rick s 123
5th kerry 123
6th russ 118
7th brian 115
8th corky 114
9th rod 114
10th bruce 110
11th richard 107


indys 

1st john s 125
2nd brian 119
3rd rick b 116
4th kerry 115

5th rick s 113
6th rod 107
7th richard 104
8th darrell 101 
9th bruce 100
10 corky dqed
11th russ dqed


fcrs 

1st john s 111
2nd corky 111
3rd rick b 110
4th rod 108
5th rick s 107
6th kerry 106
7th brian 103
8th bruce 102
9th darrell 101
10th richard 99
11th russ 98


hard bodys 

1st kerry 148
2nd rick b 147
3rd rick s 145
4th brian 140 
5th richard 136
6th bruce 135
7th corky 132
8th rod 123
9th darrell 102
10th russ 21
results 4 gregs southside race way enjoy:grin2:


----------

